# AM. Duda con frecuencia intermedia



## foso (Abr 8, 2010)

Estoy con la materia Comunicaciones y mi duda es la siguiente:

Si yo quiero demodular una estacion que está cerca de los 600 kHz en AM, porque debo utilizar un oscilador local para mandarla a 455 kHz de frecuencia intermedia? Cuál es el propósito de esto?? porque una cosa es mandarla a banda base para poder hacer un filtro "realizable" (Q<100) pero no tiene sentido mandarla de 600 kHz a 455 kHz. Estamos en la misma.

Otra cosa: yo pongo una antena de alambre y en la base le conecto un capacitor en paralelo con un inductor formando una frecuencia de resonancia de 600 kHz aprox. y ambos a tierra, de modo que solo queden en la base de la antena las frecuencias cercanas a 600 kHz. Luego ¿cuanta amplificación debo ponerle para poder utilizar un detector de envolvente? El detector de envolvente que uso es el del diodo y el circuito RC.


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 9, 2010)

foso dijo:


> pero no tiene sentido mandarla de 600 kHz a 455 kHz..


 
Seria cierto si tu receptor solo sintonizara la emisora de 600 kHz pero un receptor convencional sintoniza muchas mas emisoras asi que la conversion a la FI simplifica todo, es mas, es imprescindible.

Saludos


----------



## foso (Abr 11, 2010)

Tecnogirl te puedo poner un circuito muy simple que inventé yo para demodular AM para que me des tu opinion de porque no funca ????? porque para mi debería andar, o por lo menos escuchar algo mínimo. Pero no se escucha nada.

Saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 12, 2010)

Claaaro, venga ese circuito!
Saludos


----------



## foso (Abr 12, 2010)

Hola tecnogirl. Aca te posteo el circuito que inventé. Te digo basicamente lo que intenté hacer:



Tiene al comienzo un amplificador de RF con tanque a la entrada y  a la salida. Ambos sintonizados a 600 kHz aproximadamente.

Como uso un detector de envolvente del tipo diodo + RC, la señal que le llega a este debe ser bastante mayor que 0.6 V (para que condusca el diodo), entonces le pongo bastante amplificación. Aunque en realidad no se cuanto debo ponerle pero no quiero seguir probando hasta asegurarme de que el circuito esté bien teóricamente. Le agregué 100 de ganancia con un operacional TL081.

Por último tengo que atenuar un poco la señal para ponerle el amplificador de audio que ya está recontra probado y anda bien.

A ver si me podés ayudar por favor. Decime que opinas.
Gracias tecno.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 13, 2010)

Un OPAMP con ganancia de 100X, no va a permitir el paso de 600 KHz.

Coloca el demodulador a la salida de Q1, antes del OPAMP, así este amplificará sólo audio.

De todas formas puedes esperar las indicaciones de technogirl. No creo que difieran mucho de la mía.

Saludos y éxitos:


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 13, 2010)

Hola chicos. Pues interesante el circuito de foso por su sencillez. La ventaja de estar en etapas es que se puede analizar cada una por separado pero se necesitan herramientas, como osciloscopio e inyectores de señales que son el tipo de cosas
que usaria para alinear el circuito. No sé si foso cuenta con ellas pero podria recalcular el circuito tanque para acercarte a la frecuencia de una de las emisoras de radio de tu localidad (y que tenga buena potencia de emisor) para usarla como fuente de referencia confiable. Aqui en mi ciudad, por ejemplo, no hay emisoras en  600 kHz pero si a 540 kHz. Luego de alineado el circuito, se reajusta a 600 kHz.

Saludos y suerte con el proyecto.


----------



## foso (Abr 13, 2010)

Mcrven es cierto lo del operacional. Es demasiada frecuencia para esa amplificacion. Tal vez debería poner una etapa amplificadora con transistor. 

El problema es eso que digo de que el detector de envolvente no va a actuar si la señal anda por debajo de los 0.6V del diodo. Por eso trato de ponerle buena amplificacion antes del detector.

De todas formas lo que quería saber es si mi circuito está bien planteado "en teoría". Me sorprendió que no se escuchara nada. Solamente ruido. Yo soy de una ciudad bastante importante asique hay muchas emisoras.
Bueno segun los comentarios que recibí de ustedes el circuito estaría bien. Tengo que revisar la sintonizacion.
Gracias por sus comentarios. Le mando saludos

PD: dispongo de osciloscopio solo que mi generador de señal es casero y llega hasta unos 50kHz solamente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 13, 2010)

Cambiá el 1N4148 por un germanio tipo OA61 "bigote de gato" que arrancan desde los 0,3 V.
 Cualquiera de éstos te andaría igual !OA70  video detectorOA50, OA51, OA53, OA55, OA56 y OA61Saludos!


----------



## foso (Abr 13, 2010)

Estoy al tanto de que los diodos de Ge tienen menor tensión gama que los de Si, pero tampoco es tanta la diferencia. No busco performance, busco entender las "cosas" que me enseñan en la facultad. Con solo escuchar una radio me quedaría contento. 

Cuando lo probé estaba con el equipo de musica al lado con la AM de 600 kHz sintonizada. Es la que mejor se escucha. No se que le puede faltar al circuito. Tendria que opinar alguien que haya diseñado una radio AM.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 13, 2010)

Como calibraste para tener resonancia a 600kHz ?


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 13, 2010)

Yo discrepo en muchas cosas de tu circuito. 

El circuito tanque esta demasiado "cargado" reduciendo su selectividad y eso sin contar el Q de la bobina que estas usando
El amplificador de RF, ¿De donde lo sacaste? Porque en el emisor usaste un capacitor tan grande?
No se porqué te niegas al uso del diodo de germanio.
Saludos


----------



## foso (Abr 14, 2010)

El divisor de tension atenuador lo tengo que hacer con resistencias mas grandes. Eso me doy cuenta.

El ampli de RF lo diseñe yo. El capacitor de emisor no es importante me parece. Es para cortocircuitar la resistencia de emisor para alterna. 
No me niego a usar diodos de Ge. Si me dicen que esto es crítico lo compro. Pero no me parece tanta la diferencia.

Anthony123 explicame porque está demasiado cargado, no me doy cuena. ¿Cómo lo podría hacer?

La sintonizacion de 600 kHz es aproximada. No lo calibré. Mientras lo probaba le iba agregando capacitores en paralelo de 22 pF y probé con otros capacitores. Pero nada.

gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 14, 2010)

Quisiera saber si el circuito de foso no se puede montar en un simulador y probarlo alli ?. Al menos harian menos arduo el trabajo de diseño. 

foso: En https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/duda-sobre-diagrama-transmisor-34399/#post282831, post #12, postearon un interesantisimo circuito de radio que debieras ver.

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 14, 2010)

foso dijo:


> La sintonizacion de 600 kHz es aproximada. No lo calibré. Mientras lo probaba le iba agregando capacitores en paralelo de 22 pF y probé con otros capacitores. Pero nada.


En un circuito de alto Q jamás le vas a embocar a la emisora de esa forma., y en un circuito de bajo Q no vas a tener sensibilidad.
Hay dos formas: Con un capacitor variable ,comprado o reciclado de una radio con AM (la mejor) o con una bobina de núcleo móvil. Esta última es nada más que hacer el bobinado deslizable sobre el núcleo de ferrite.
A esa frecuencia, para que el cable que usas de antena sirviera de algo, tendría que estar tendido arriba de tu casa cruzando todo el techo --> por eso, en MW se prefiere la clásica antena de ferrite.

También está el problema del tanque que dice Anthony, así como está no tenés un corno de sensibilidad.
Cuando el amplificador de entrada es un transistor bipolar, al tanque tenés que *hacerle una derivación para adaptar impedancias*. De paso tenés que aumentar la inductancia de las bobinas a ~300uH (y bajar el capacitor) bobinando con alambre Litz..

Como lo que te va a quedar, es la topología y aprox. los valores de una entrada de radio común, lo mejor es que* saques los componentes de una radio vieja *o compres una china de circuito "tradicional".
Incluso si después querés experimentar heterodinando también tenés para sacarles las FI.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2010)

Además, si vas a usar un largo cable de antena sobre el techo, es obligatorio una toma de tierra real.

Bobina , capacitor variable , díodo detector (germanio) y audífono de alta impedancia ya debería andar !


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 14, 2010)

Muy acertado tu mensaje Eduardo. Efectivamente, se hace necesario de una "derivacion" para adaptar las impendancias: lo que puedes hacer, es emplear la bobina de lizt de las radios comerciales en conjunto con los capacitores en paralelo.

Para lo del emisor, 10uF es mucho, coloca algo de 10nF a 470nF.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 14, 2010)

Foso, no es poca la diferencia del voltaje de polarización de los diodos. Fíjate que el de silicio comienza alrededor de los 0,7V, mientras que en los de germanio comienzan alrededor de los 0,3V. Se está hablando de un 60% menos.

Para el circuito tanque y, como te mencionaron, comprate una antena de ferrite y un cap de sintonía para ese fin. Son partes económicas y también puedes recuperarlas de algún chassis de radio a transistores de bolsillo o cualquier otro que tenga esas piezas. Eso sí, recuerda poner el detector a la salida de Q1. Luego amplificas audio con el OA.

Saludos al resto de los participantes también:


----------



## foso (Abr 14, 2010)

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas.
Les comento que tengo varios capacitores variables de radios viejas. Eso si, nunca los he medido. Nose por que capacidad andan, tengo que medirlos pero eso no es problema.
Voy a ver si consigo bobinitas, creo que tengo también de radios viejas. 

Voy a probar con diodos de Ge ya que incisten tanto. Les comento despues como me funciona.

Saludos a todos y gracias.


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 15, 2010)

foso dijo:


> Voy a probar con diodos de Ge ya que incisten tanto. Les comento despues como me funciona....


 
Los llamados radios de galena los hacen con diodos de Ge. Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 15, 2010)

tecnogirl dijo:


> Los llamados radios de galena los hacen con diodos de Ge.


Siempre me causó gracia las "radios a galena a diodo de germanio", son como las botellas con "corcho de plástico"


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 15, 2010)

Hola Eduardo. No entendi tu comentario... bueno, para los que no sabian de la existencia del radio de galena, les dejo el esquema de circuito y la imagen de cómo lucen. Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 15, 2010)

La Galena es un cristal de sulfuro de plomo, con la interesante propiedad de ser semiconductor. 
Haciendo contacto con la punta de hilo quedaba formado un diodo --> es lo que se usaba originalmente en las radios (a galena )

Pero como desde hace muchos años es muchísimo más fácil conseguir un diodo de germanio que un cristal de galena --> las "radios a galena" *ya no usan galena* .


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 15, 2010)

Ahhhhh... ya te entendi... y si tienes razon heredaron el nombre pero cambio la tecnologia!
Al igual que el corcho, un producto de origen natural que fue reemplazado por un material sintetico pero se quedo con el nombre tambien. Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 15, 2010)

Te dejo la gráfica comparativa, donde a muy bajas corrientes (el caso de detección) comienza a conducir a 0,1 - 0,2 Vdc en cambio el silicio comienza en 0,5 - 0,6 Vdc . . . Vaya diferencia .

Suerte con tu AM .


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 17, 2010)

Si. Tambien cabe la posibilidad de emplear un diodo scoktty (corrijanme , se que no lo escribi bien) con un poco de "biasting" para aumentar la selectividad, tal es el caso de esto: http://sound.whsites.net/articles/am-radio.htm (esquema 3)

Saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 19, 2010)

antony123: Es *Diodo Schottky* 
y adjunto la curva caracteristica de V-I.
Saludos


----------



## edjhr11 (Dic 9, 2010)

Buenas, Foso por fin terminaste de montar el circuito receptor AM? es que me mandaron armar un receptor superheterodino y tengo pocos conocimientos sobre la materia, tambien tengo duda de como obtener una frecuencia intermedia de 455khz mezclando el osc local y la frecuencia que llega a la antena! si tienen un circuito por ahy gracias de antemano.


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 11, 2010)

Saludos edjhr11, tienes acceso a buenas tiendas de electronica? El receptor tiene que ser discreto o integrado? Posees acceso a un osciloscopio o frecuencimetro?

73's
Anthony


----------



## edjhr11 (Dic 12, 2010)

si, yo tengo acceso a laboratorios que tienen esos aparatos, y si hay buenas tiendas, el circuito q necesito es antena > amplificador RF > oscilador local > mezclador > etapas amplificadoras de Frecuencia intermedia > detector > C.A.G. > ampificador de audio. es un receptor superheterodino, gracias


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 12, 2010)

No respondiste a mi pregunta concretamente, tiene que ser discreto o integrado?


----------



## edjhr11 (Dic 12, 2010)

puede ser cualquiera de las 2, lo que necesito es tener las etapas por separado asi como lo escribi. he buscado por todos lados pero no consigo circuitos con esas caracteristicas.


----------

